# Tallon Archery



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

A few months ago I decided I wanted to get a longbow. 
I did not want a run of the mill bow bought from a catalog but rather something unique that I planned on keeping. 
A one of a kind longbow custom made for me. 
After much searching and looking at various brands I came across Tallon Archery in Echo Bay Ontario owned and operated by Kevin Tallon. 
I made contact with Kevin and was immediately impressed by his knowledge, passion and professionalism. 
We discussed bow length, draw weight, wood types, core types etcetera. 
After a couple phone calls and emails we decided to go with a 64” Tallon Whisky-Jack Longbow with a bamboo core and bocote woods and various inlays. 
Kevin then got to work creating my longbow. 
He kept me up to speed on every step of the process which was awesome. I really felt like I was part of the build.
He would send me pictures at various steps in the process while asking question and making recommendations along the way. 
Here are just a few of the pictures from riser block to complete bow. 

Here is a picture of the riser block ready to use



Bocote limb wood...very nice



Riser beginning to take shape



Various laminates laid out and ready to go



Out of the mold and starting to take shape



Sweet looking wood grain....one looks like an Eagle Eye



Riser and shelf all shaped



Final bow and we named it Eagle Eye.




Upon taking delivery of the bow I will say I was speechless. Those who know me realize how rare that is. LOL!

Not only is this bow a beautiful work of art but it shoots unbelievably well. Kevin creates these bows with hunters in mind and keeps them a matte finish with zero glare. If you are looking for a custom longbow please give Kevin Tallon a call. I can personally guarantee you will not be disappointed.
http://tallonarchery.com/?page_id=94

More pictures to follow


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Awesome looking bow. Some day...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice looking bow Ron but the shelf is on the wrong side. LOL
Hope it shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Canadian craftsmanship at its finest. Congratulations and enjoy it for years to come Ron.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Awesome looking bow Ron. Looks like a real goose hunter to me.
Congrats and use it well.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

peregrine82 said:


> Canadian craftsmanship at its finest. Congratulations and enjoy it for years to come Ron.


x2 ^^^ beautiful looking bow, and one I can and would love to try, shelf is actually on the right side.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great looking bow Ron...welcome to the dark side.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow nice bud 
I want one but right handed


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

What's your DL? How do you find the draw on it? Any ideas how quick it is?

Thanks


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. I appreciate it. 



Crunch said:


> What's your DL? How do you find the draw on it? Any ideas how quick it is?
> 
> Thanks


I am a 30" draw and this bow came out as 41# @ 28" which is perfect for me. 
Light enough to shoot all day but still legal for deer. 
I have not chrono'd it but I will in the next few days and post the results.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice to know that it's smooth out to 30". So about 45# @ 30"?
Thanks again


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

What a beauty Ron! Congratulations! You won't be selling that one!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice bow Ron, enjoy.




Crunch said:


> Nice to know that it's smooth out to 30". So about 45# @ 30"?
> Thanks again


I thought it was 3#/extra inch, which would make this ~47# @30" draw.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow... 

That's just flat giving me bow-envy right now... can you get a shot of the limb tips? Want to see more :drool:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Crunch said:


> What's your DL? How do you find the draw on it? Any ideas how quick it is?
> 
> Thanks


Shot CE Heritage 150 (lil over spined maybe) with 150s up front. 
Averaged 176fps
Never chrono'd a longbow before. 
Maybe someone else can chime in on longbow/recurve speeds as I have no idea what to expect.



shootthewhatnow said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's just flat giving me bow-envy right now... can you get a shot of the limb tips? Want to see more :drool:


Some more pics...

Limb tips















Riser


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

176fps at 45# :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

That's a fornicatingly beautiful bow -- you're fortunate.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

After having it for a while now - how do you like it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

It's really cool that the bowyer would talk to you and get your input throughout the process. Makes it more interactive, more 'yours'. Congrats.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

F/F 3Der said:


> After having it for a while now - how do you like it.


Absolutely loving it. I've never been one of those wheelie vs trad guys and the most fun I have is shooting this bow in the backyard with my kids. I would like to do some rabbit hunting with it and who knows, maybe a deer one day with it. That would be pretty cool. High hopes. 
I will say this...shooting a longbow is keeping me humble. :embara:



BarneySlayer said:


> It's really cool that the bowyer would talk to you and get your input throughout the process. Makes it more interactive, more 'yours'. Congrats.


Kevin was top notch! He met and exceeding all my expectations. 
He was in constant communication with me via text with pics and calls during the whole build process. 
Out of all the bows I own (and will own) this is the the one that I can say without a doubt is never going any where!
Canadian made right in Echo Bay Ontario is the icing on the cake.


----------

